# Pics of the infamous Buddy



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

lol, j/k. 
Sorry....the pictures kind of suck lol I took these pictures with my tablet, and I could not get to close, I did not want to invade his personal space. So I am sorry about the quality of the photos. 
Also, in the last pic, he is doing this thing where he pops his head up, like he is looking for something, or someone? I don't really know what he is doing.....what is this behavior and could this behavior be indicative of his/her sex? 
Thanks again....
From your clueless pigeon admirer.


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

So he (she) is so full...what a sweetie

The behavior you mentioned, as far as I know, means she is very full~ the ingested food swells her neck!


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

omg what?! isnt that really bad?! wont that kill her?


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

oh and btw those cows and the nice lush grass/trees in the background is a painting. There are no cows in sight around there, or land for that matter lol. pretty cool painting though, looks even realer in the pics.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice blue check! Glad to see pictures of "Buddy"!

BTW does his/her neck always look that full??? It looks almost too big and....not to raise alarm, but that concern me a bit. May be just how/when the camera caught the photo. Pigeons necks look a little bigger when full (the crop is there, in front) and males in particular will blow up thier necks while they coo. The bottom pic in particular looks too full though, particularly in the back part of the neck. I am hoping it is just the photo.........does his/her neck always look bigger than the others in the area? Feathers looks sleek and he/she looks bright-eyed otherwise.


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

xeternalblossomx said:


> omg what?! isnt that really bad?! wont that kill her?


No, it won't. He/she ate the food in a hurry without swallowing it properly (that's what my pigeons do when I give them a treat). After she is done eating just give him/her some water and within some time he/she will swallow it and the throat will once again look normal.
-Rubeena


----------



## xeternalblossomx (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks, woodnative were you referring to just the bottom pic? If so I was curious about that myself. When he is eating he picks his head up and lengthens the neck and puffs it out like that. Then it goes away. Almost like there is another pigeon it is trying to scare off. Maybe it's him trying to squeeze the food down? What is this crop you speak of? Do they store food like a chipmunk in its c cheeks? What's the best way to feed him( well amount wise)


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

xeternalblossomx said:


> Thanks, woodnative were you referring to just the bottom pic? If so I was curious about that myself. When he is eating he picks his head up and lengthens the neck and puffs it out like that. Then it goes away. Almost like there is another pigeon it is trying to scare off. Maybe it's him trying to squeeze the food down? What is this crop you speak of? Do they store food like a chipmunk in its c cheeks? What's the best way to feed him( well amount wise)


The crop is like a small sack where the food grains get stored for a while before getting digested. It is a little above the chest.


----------



## longlive_pigeon (Aug 17, 2012)

xeternalblossomx said:


> omg what?! isnt that really bad?! wont that kill her?


Dont worry. Maybe I have not expressed myself clearly with my poor English I am Asian. 

I mean that she is so crazily hungry and pecks at the seeds non-stop in a hurry. She intakes so fast at a rate that the food temporarily accumulates in the crop. Within seconds to minutes after she finishes eating, the food will move down and she will be alright. Her neck returns to normal shape, isnt it? I dont know much about their organs, but this is what I observe from my ferals


----------

